# Hpi Micro Rs4



## Big Worm (Aug 15, 2007)

Are there Ideas or any tech tips on the micro rs4 regarding suspension, It seems everybody has a problem with it and there are no solutions, and front and rear differential.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

When we ran them the whole way the suspension was setup was a problem (which is why we switched to the XRAY M18 and the car is AWESOME). check out this website, there is alot of hop-ups and good ideas, http://www.one18th.com/


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I bet I could beat your xray or M18 - but not with a stock Micro RS4.  

Seriously, the stock chassis is just very limited. One of the few companies out there that still makes upgrade chassis for the Micro RSR4 is Penguin RC. Here is a link to a chassis that they make that is much better than the stock chassis (http://penguinrc.com/products/hpi/p3500lm.html).

As far as the stock gear diff goes, it is just a matter of building them properly. If you are running a mild mod motor they work just fine and are as smooth as anything else. The front diff can be tricky to build, but I've never had a need to put an upgraded diff in the front of my car. I have upgraded the rear diff, but that was more for easy of tuning than poor performance. If you are running a very fast motor you probably will want to run an upgraded front diff to handle the extra torque.

I've beaten plenty of xray's and M18's with my slightly upgraded Micro RS4 when running in a class running the mild HPI type motors. The only car I've ever had beat me at this speed is a Buds 1/18 pan car, but that is direct drive vs. 4wd.

A couple suggesting with the RS4 if you are stuck with the stock chassis.
-Try to mount all electronics low. Tape/glue lexan to the lower chassis so you can get more real estate for electronics.
-Run a lower profile body.
-Run foam tires if possible.
-Buy the tuning springs for the front end.
-Decent small 1/10 speed control (such as the Novak XRS)


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I bet I could beat your xray or M18 - but not with a stock Micro RS4.



thats what I was getting at, I have to agree with Indy, penguin make really nice stuff for the RS4's, as for it beating a m18 that is very possible, but it also depends who is "wheeling" the car. :thumbsup: 

As for a speed control, I would recommend a micro GT,
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/micro_gt/index.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a shot of my old Micro RS4 with the Penguin LeMans chassis. It was great little car.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/175_7558.jpg


----------

